# Feeders > Breeding Mice >  Show me pics of your Mouse colonies

## legionxxii

I am starting to breed Mice and have 1 male in with 2 females in a 10 gallon tank. I was wondering what everyones setups look like for when they start producing little guys and how you do it all. I thought about getting little shoe containers to put the prego girls in but there not high enough to put a water bottle in. So I just want to see what everyone is doing to give me some ideas. Thanks  :Bowdown:

----------


## Clear

My pieces for the auto watering system will be in this week so the water bottles will be gone  :Very Happy:  These are just the mice.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I house 2 females per tubs and have 2 males rotating between 3 tubs each (they spend 2 weeks at the time in each tub)

Setup is under $40 not including water bottles.

----------


## legionxxii

Thats a really sweet idea. Do you guys keep your snakes and mice in seperate rooms? Also what do you do to keep the smell down?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Thats a really sweet idea. Do you guys keep your snakes and mice in seperate rooms? Also what do you do to keep the smell down?


I have done both, for a year they were in the same room, without any problem.

To keep the smell down you need

To clean weekly
Not overcrowd your tubs
Feed the males first
Have a good absorbent bedding (I use Equine fresh it is VERY absorbent and I would never switch back to wood shaving)

----------


## Clear

How much do you pay for equine? Isnt it a little dusty?

----------


## Argentra

My setup is a little different.  :Smile:  But then, so am I... :Wink:  :Razz: 

Here is 'Rodent Central' as of last monthish. Looks a bit different now:


Here's a shot of a tub alone:


One of the 'doomed' (as Ari likes to call them) - the weanlings waiting to be fed off:


And my favorite shot of the very first breeders I had and their first litter. That golden female was my favorite mouse, and the brown and white is the dad:

----------


## truthsdeceit

My shelf. The big tubs are rat tubs, don't make the same mistake I did. Do NOT put mesh on the front of tubs. All they do all day is throw bedding out. WHAT A MESS!! Only put mesh on tops of tubs, trust me.


Mouse tub(s) close up.



Inside of a tub. I house two females per tub plus there litters. I rotate my male. See the link at the bottom if you want a really in depth version of my method.


Homemade hopper, mesh rolled into a cylinder then hot glued into a cheap food dish. The top is open but when the tub lids are on it touches so the mice can't get into the hopper.



My method in depth here:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=77619

Pics of my one of my latest litters growing up here:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=79467

----------


## Doxster

Looking good truth! How much would you say one of those small homemade cages cost you to make? I'm a bit cramped in space at the moment and have to have the balls and my mice colonies in the same room but your way is pretty space efficient by the looks of it.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> How much do you pay for equine? Isnt it a little dusty?


Well it does break down into saw dust so yes it will be dusty (more for rats than for mice though) however it is the best bedding I have ever used.

I pay $6.25 for 40 lbs and it goes a long way.

----------


## snakelady

I have two breeder colonies and one grower tank. One male and two females in each tub. The grow-up one is a 15 gal long tank. There are running wheels, hides and items to chew in each tub. I've got them in my insulated garage, that keeps the smell out of the house. 

I don't have shot's of my set up with me but here is what you have to look forward to! I just got my first litter two days ago. 


~

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Looking good truth! How much would you say one of those small homemade cages cost you to make? I'm a bit cramped in space at the moment and have to have the balls and my mice colonies in the same room but your way is pretty space efficient by the looks of it.


The small mouse tubs (16qt 18"Dx11"Wx7"T) cost 7 dollars a piece (6.89 at bed bath and beyond) plus a 3dollar waterbottle and a 99cent food dish to build the hopper. So about 11 dollars per tub. 

The rat tubs were 60qt for 12 dollars a piece. If you'll be makeing a lot of these you can order iris tubs online from target in multiple for cheaper, just watch the shipping prices.

I also bought a 5'x2' roll of hardware cloth but that goes a long way to make hoppers and put mesh on all my tubs. I used 1/2inch because I only used it for hoppers but you should use 1/4inch for mice. I'm actually gonna get some to make the mouse tubs mesh lids and perhaps redo a few hoppers to see if they shred less food with smaller mesh.

The thing is finding a shelf the right size. The shelf you can see in my pics has four poles for legs and the shelfs slide up and down it so you can put them where ever you want. It's the shelving unit that costs. I had this one already so it worked out. You can also just stack tubs, but it gets anoying after a while.





> Well it does break down into saw dust so yes it will be dusty (more for rats than for mice though) however it is the best bedding I have ever used.
> 
> I pay $6.25 for 40 lbs and it goes a long way.


Where do you get your bedding?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Where do you get your bedding?


 At my local Tractor Supply  :Good Job:

----------


## Clear

My diy tubs that I made to start with costed about $15 each to make.

----------


## Doxster

Well as for doing the identical ones myself that's more or less impossible, I live in Sweden.  :Wink: 

However! A friend of mine just got in touch with a guy at a metalshop, he said he could make him an almost identical copy of the ARS 7030 snake rack, that made me think he might be able to do the ARS rat rack as well. That's not really doable for me right now as i live in a condo at the moment but when me and the gf move to a house it's on baby!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

> Well as for doing the identical ones myself that's more or less impossible, I live in Sweden. 
> 
> However! A friend of mine just got in touch with a guy at a metalshop, he said he could make him an almost identical copy of the ARS 7030 snake rack, that made me think he might be able to do the ARS rat rack as well. That's not really doable for me right now as i live in a condo at the moment but when me and the gf move to a house it's on baby!


ive already been working on these for some time.  for rats mice and snakes.
once i get a prototype worked up it will be posted here for opinions!

----------


## dmaricle

they all look good. our set ups cost about 6 bucks each and work great i will post pics soon when the rat/mouse room is finished. we use 16qt steralite tube ($2.50) with med size critter canteen water bottles (2.50) and a wire feed hopper made out of 1/4-1/2 wire.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> they all look good. our set ups cost about 6 bucks each and work great i will post pics soon when the rat/mouse room is finished. we use 16qt steralite tube ($2.50) with med size critter canteen water bottles (2.50) and a wire feed hopper made out of 1/4-1/2 wire.


where do you get your tubs so cheap?

----------


## legionxxii

I got a question do you have to use a water bottle for mice or would those little 99 cent food dishes work to? I was thinking about buying those plastic shoe boxes at Wal-Mart that a $1 to put the pregnant girl in to seperate them but there not high enough for a water bottle.

----------


## Clear

With a water dish you would have to constantly clean up the mess and add more water.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> I got a question do you have to use a water bottle for mice or would those little 99 cent food dishes work to? I was thinking about buying those plastic shoe boxes at Wal-Mart that a $1 to put the pregnant girl in to seperate them but there not high enough for a water bottle.


Don't use a water dish. She'll bury it in bedding almost instantly and they she'll have wet bedding and nothing to drink. Very unhealthy.

Attach your water bottle to the outside of the tub, like I did. Melt 3 holes, one large enough for the bottle nozzle and two very small holes near the top on either side. You can use wire or do like I did and put paper clips through the holes attached to a rubber band on the outside which goes round the bottle. THe mice can't chew the paper clips and can't get to the rubberband this way. 

Trust me they will try to chew anything you try to attach the bottle with so make sure it's chew proof. also always have the bottle in the hole, the nozzle hole is big enough for them to chew unless it's blocked.

oh and the bright blue hairtye you see round the nozzle is to keep the bottle more upright. The lip of the tub was pushing the top out and making the bottles unreliable.

----------


## legionxxii

Thats a good idea I will have to do that.

----------


## dmaricle

i get the tubs at dollar general for 2.50 and the ones at walmart are like 4 dollars and i like the dollar general ones better cause they have a lip on them that i can easily attach the water bottles to. and i have tried bowls for water before but the push poo and shavings into their water and it seems to be way to much trouble to keep them clean. i will post pics of our set up soon and it works so great.

----------


## dmaricle

ok this is our rat/mouse room.

the tubs that i spoke of.

this is the lip that are on the ones from dollar general.

----------


## dmaricle

this is the feed hopper i add to each one.

a top view of the lids.

----------


## dmaricle

now a few shots of the tubs in action!!!!!
our baby girls

weaned rats

mom with babies!

mom with babies 2!

----------


## Doxster

> ive already been working on these for some time.  for rats mice and snakes.
> once i get a prototype worked up it will be posted here for opinions!


Awesome. I take it it's pretty hard? Especially if you do it with a metal frame. My welding skills aren't really up to date (about 3 years since my last weld), so I'd probably feel safer just buying it to be honest.

Be sure to post pictures of it when you are done!

----------


## truthsdeceit

Everyone's got awsome looking mouse colonies.  :Good Job: 

Anyone else want to share some pics?

----------


## Brandon Osborne

Here is a tip to help make things easier for "your" setups.  

Instead of using the lid to these tubs and drilling all the holes, get some 1x2s and cut them to length to make a frame to fit the top of the tub.  

Get some hardward cloth and a heavy duty stapler and staple the cloth to the frame.  Now place the frame on top of your tub.  

To eliminate wasted food, get an 6-8" PVC coupler, set it on top of the cloth and fill it with food.  

You can also set your water bottle on top through the mesh.  If you are concerned about them chewing the cap, place the sipper through a metal washer.  

I would hate drilling all those hole you guys put in your tubs.  Not only is it time consuming, it also give animals the potential to chew out the holes.  

Have fun.  
Brandon

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Here is a tip to help make things easier for "your" setups.  
> 
> Instead of using the lid to these tubs and drilling all the holes, get some 1x2s and cut them to length to make a frame to fit the top of the tub.  
> 
> Get some hardward cloth and a heavy duty stapler and staple the cloth to the frame.  Now place the frame on top of your tub.  
> 
> To eliminate wasted food, get an 6-8" PVC coupler, set it on top of the cloth and fill it with food.  
> 
> You can also set your water bottle on top through the mesh.  If you are concerned about them chewing the cap, place the sipper through a metal washer.  
> ...



I think making a mesh lid, which is all your doing, sounds like a lot more work and has no guarantees for those of us that aren't handy. 
I'll stick with my lids that snap on and in my case have locks on them. 

The only reason I can see to eliminate the lids is if you're building an actual rack. Otherwise why dispose of something made to fit the tubs?

I agree that 'drilling' holes sucks! I use a soldering iron, less than a second per hole and the holes are perfect 1/4inch size, too small for mice to get there teeth in. Trust me I've never had a chew outs and my mice have lived in 16qt tubs for about a year just fine with all my home made holes.

----------


## legionxxii

What do you guys think is cheaper to breed your own mice of buy them in bulk frozen?

----------


## truthsdeceit

> What do you guys think is cheaper to breed your own mice of buy them in bulk frozen?


Frozen is cheaper but only if you can get a good deal on shipping. Breeding takes up time.

Breeding I come out even at about 15 dollars a month. I was spending about the same amount when I was ordering frozen, shipping kills my last order cost me near 100 dollars and was gonna last me maybe 6 months. Except now I spend a lot of time on my breeding colony. I don't mind, I enjoy having my rodents around. I don't mind cleaning often and checking food and water constantly. I also sell some of my extras on craigslist which helps off set the costs, a little.

Also when my snakes are all eating adult mice I know I'll be saving money. Prices and shipping on fuzzies is way cheaper than ordering the same amount of adults. 

It comes down to being willing to sacrifice the time and being able to buy supplies (bedding and food) in bulk. If you can then breeding is worth it.

edit: this is not counting start up costs, getting all the tubs, waterbottles, food hopper, wheels, and chew toys cost a lot, and I mean a lot, when you start ( i spent at least 100 on just setting up my mice). So be sure you want to do it. Start small just to supplement your frozen supply then when you know you'll enjoy doing it you can spend money to go bigger.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> I think making a mesh lid, which is all your doing, sounds like a lot more work and has no guarantees for those of us that aren't handy. 
> I'll stick with my lids that snap on and in my case have locks on them. 
> 
> The only reason I can see to eliminate the lids is if you're building an actual rack. Otherwise why dispose of something made to fit the tubs?


Ok.  It literally takes about 5 minutes.  If you are not handy with power tools, have your local hardware store make the cuts for you.  The lids can be made to fit snug.  I have never had an escapee.  

I've done the tub lid thing too and I have to say, it sucked...for me.  I even have a better way to make your holes, but you probably wouldn't like that either.  No harmful burnt plastic smell and even quicker to do.  

As far as racks, some people don't want to breed that many.  I personally prefer racks.  Clean, feed, and water once a week.  

Just thought I'd share.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Ok.  It literally takes about 5 minutes.  If you are not handy with power tools, have your local hardware store make the cuts for you.  The lids can be made to fit snug.  I have never had an escapee.  
> 
> I've done the tub lid thing too and I have to say, it sucked...for me.  I even have a better way to make your holes, but you probably wouldn't like that either.  No harmful burnt plastic smell and even quicker to do.  
> 
> As far as racks, some people don't want to breed that many.  I personally prefer racks.  Clean, feed, and water once a week.  
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Your way is probably just as easy and has the added plus of eliminating the need for complicated food hoppers. I just can't see throwing away good lids then spending money on building new ones. The soldering iron works. *shrugs*

I totally agree about racks!! they're a great idea and I'm gonna build be one when I have the time to do it and the space to do it in, I live in a tiny apartment. Then I will be disposing of my lids.  :Very Happy:  yay.

Sorry I came off defensive earlier, it's been a long day.  :Embarassed: 

What's your hole making technique?

----------


## dmaricle

im currious about a fast hole method lol

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> im currious about a fast hole method lol


One word.....Unibit.  


Fast, easy, no cracking, and no smell.

----------

_snakelady_ (12-07-2008)

----------


## truthsdeceit

> One word.....Unibit.  
> 
> 
> Fast, easy, no cracking, and no smell.


I think I'll stick with the soldering iron. I'm afraid I'd end up with holes too big or some other disaster.  :Embarassed:

----------


## snakelady

Here's my set up. I've got two breeder colonies and one grow up tank. My ball eats them before they get old enough to mate. I'll probably have to add another grow up tub later.




Made the tub from designs on here. Thanks folks! so much easier to clean than the tanks.

----------


## dmaricle

does the uni bit leave little spurrs like using a drill bit?

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> does the uni bit leave little spurrs like using a drill bit?



Absolutely not.  It makes a very clean cut hole.  Just be sure to set your drill to low speed.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Here's my set up. I've got two breeder colonies and one grow up tank. My ball eats them before they get old enough to mate. I'll probably have to add another grow up tub later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the tub from designs on here. Thanks folks! so much easier to clean than the tanks.


Glad to here you've come over to the tub side!  :Razz:

----------


## snakelady

> Glad to here you've come over to the tub side!


me too!

I'll be changing over the tanks to tubs soon. I just have to convince my hubby that that's a good idea. Right now he's saying "those mice are costing us a lot of money" He means well. It's just that the frozen don't smell up a room.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## truthsdeceit

> me too!
> 
> I'll be changing over the tanks to tubs soon. I just have to convince my hubby that that's a good idea. Right now he's saying "those mice are costing us a lot of money" He means well. It's just that the frozen don't smell up a room.


Tubs are cheap! It's not like you're asking him for more mouse tanks, you're just switching them over. Plus tubs are easier to clean ergo less time on mice more time for him.  :Razz:  Tell him that. lol.

----------


## snakelady

> Tubs are cheap! It's not like you're asking him for more mouse tanks, you're just switching them over. Plus tubs are easier to clean ergo less time on mice more time for him.  Tell him that. lol.


lol! I'll try that.  :Wink:

----------


## snakelady

Ok! Here's my mouse colony updated. The tubs are awesome!!! So easy to clean. Thanks again for the tutorials folks!



Got another litter yesterday. Same day as the first litter was weened. Pretty sweet timing. This batch looks bigger but haven't got a definite count yet. 
 :Mouse2:  :Mouse2:

----------


## truthsdeceit

My dad built me rack for christmas and it finally got to my apartment today. I'm so stoked. No more lids! yay.  :Very Happy: 

I'll post pics tonight.

----------


## HypoPita

> Ok! Here's my mouse colony updated. The tubs are awesome!!! So easy to clean. Thanks again for the tutorials folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Got another litter yesterday. Same day as the first litter was weened. Pretty sweet timing. This batch looks bigger but haven't got a definite count yet.


Pretty darn nice looking! Well done! The middle one looks like the lid is open- don't want any escapees!

----------


## punyhuman07

anyway to get a screen shot of the tops of those tubs i want to make them there sweet :Bowdown:

----------


## snakelady

> My dad built me rack for christmas and it finally got to my apartment today. I'm so stoked. No more lids! yay. 
> 
> I'll post pics tonight.


sweet! 





> Pretty darn nice looking! Well done! The middle one looks like the lid is open- don't want any escapees!


You are good! I left the lid open cause I was going to count new pinks after picture time.  :Very Happy: 




> anyway to get a screen shot of the tops of those tubs i want to make them there sweet


Ask and you shall receive. lol! 

Making the food hoppers will come next. I've got the wire just need time to make them.

----------


## truthsdeceit

So it's the next night but...
Remember my tubs with those annoying lids, which I acctually didn't mind that much




However *my boyfriend took over the shelves* for storage an my mice have been stacked in a corner.. *what a pain!*
I don't have pics it was horrible.


But now....
TADA!!  :Very Happy: 
(notice how the bottom metal shelf is now home to tubs of computer/audio parts  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  my boyfriend say's at least his hobby doesn't eat or s**t)

----------


## truthsdeceit

Now I just have to find room for a rat rack and I'm done!  :Razz: 

I had my first rat litter tonight! Yay!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## snakelady

> So it's the next night but...
> Remember my tubs with those annoying lids, which I acctually didn't mind that much
> But now....
> TADA!! 
> (notice how the bottom metal shelf is now home to tubs of computer/audio parts  my boyfriend say's at least his hobby doesn't eat or s**t)


Sweet rodent rack! Well maybe it doesn't smell too sweet. lol!  :Wink:

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Sweet rodent rack! Well maybe it doesn't smell too sweet. lol!


Actually, I use dryden (it's like equine fresh, a wood pellet product) and my apartment smells fine. I clean tubs once a week, twice weekly for my nursing mothers. 

I was originally really wary of starting a mouse colony in my very small apartment cause I'd had pet mice before and remembered they stunk, but simpler easier to clean cages + better bedding (which is cheaper!) and an older more responsible me who actually remembers to clean regulary and they don't smell. 

Now if I could just get them to stop squeaking....  I could use some peace and quiet.  Oh well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Ok! Here's my mouse colony updated. The tubs are awesome!!! So easy to clean. Thanks again for the tutorials folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Got another litter yesterday. Same day as the first litter was weened. Pretty sweet timing. This batch looks bigger but haven't got a definite count yet.


You know.. now that you're doing tubs we have to convert you to food hoppers too.

----------


## snakelady

Yeah, food hoppers. I've got the wire already I just need some time to get to it.  :Smile: 
I was just kidding about the smell. It's so easy to clean those tubs mine don't smell hardly at all. I still notice some smell just before they need to be cleaned or and when the weenling males start getting more "mousy"

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Yeah, food hoppers. I've got the wire already I just need some time to get to it. 
> I was just kidding about the smell. It's so easy to clean those tubs mine don't smell hardly at all. I still notice some smell just before they need to be cleaned or and when the weenling males start getting more "mousy"


yeah, I always feed/freeze the males off first.

----------


## crazy4reptiles88

I use to breed mice for fun as I loved mice as they are very cute but I also sold them as snake food, I sold all my male babies and the dad as they stunk and also I was getting out of breeding and now I want to get back into breeding but how can you keep the male smell down? I had a male mouse that smelled like a skunk!! I may eventually breed rats too but now I just have one ball python that only eats live adult mice. I may get a corn snake in the future too. Melissa

----------


## snakelady

well I feed off the males first. My adult males don't smell too bad. I do put vanilla in the water. It seems to help some. Also clean every week or more often if needed. That will do wonders.

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Lots of great pics! I just have a small colony going right now. They are out in my garage and it is cold out right now. So I have them in an old cage that I used when I had an RTB. Inside the cage at the back I have a floor type space heater that is plugged into a T-Stat. And to give me more room for grow out cages I built a plastic tent on top. The heat from the lower cage rises out the back where there are vents and heats the top area.

----------


## nova2door

is that the new vision mice cage? lol just kidding
good idea to keep them warm

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> is that the new vision mice cage? lol just kidding
> good idea to keep them warm


Yea, I couldn't find a water bottle big enough to hang off the side so I had to put the smaller cages inside.  :ROFL:

----------


## Beardedragon

YouTube - Mouse Barn

----------


## Clear

I just finished insulating my shed when I found out I need to produce more rodents. I will be insulating a 16x16 barn and setting up everything in there. Once I get done I will post pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shadera

I house 1.2 in a big tub I rigged up for them.  I built a mouse breeding rack with small litterpans that really nice to look at but I quickly tired of mice jumping out by the handful whenever I opened the tubs.  This is what I had on hand, so I don't know the size, but it's plenty high enough that they can't jump out.  They have a wheel and a hide, and water bottle and food is accessed from the outside.  I love the hanging hoppers and use them in my glass tank toppers, but for this project a single piece of wire trimmed a bit to fit and 4 paper clips hung it on there perfectly.

'Tis cleaning day of course.






Latest litters from 2 mommas who pile them and both care equally for them.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Awesome pics guys!

Are those mice above brindle? Or the mousey quivalent?  :Surprised:

----------


## Argentra

> 


Ok, I want a step by step on how you made that hopper!! It's perfect, and just what I need in my tubs!

Shadera: I'm so thrilled that someone finally pointed out the A#1 problem with keeping mice in short tubs in racks: Mice JUMP!  :Smile:  This is why my mice are all in 10" tall tubs with lids.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Ok, I want a step by step on how you made that hopper!! It's perfect, and just what I need in my tubs!
> 
> Shadera: I'm so thrilled that someone finally pointed out the A#1 problem with keeping mice in short tubs in racks: Mice JUMP!  This is why my mice are all in 10" tall tubs with lids.


I agree with the short tub issue, my rack has 6-7" tall tubs in it. It's wonderful but too tall to put the food on top, hence the hoppers. So....


Actually these hoppers really suck for racks they're always getting caught on the mesh, or on the wood coming in and out.
They we're meant for tubs that still have lids on them and they work great for that cause the lid will close up the top.

I've made better ones now that you can view here:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...46#post1018546
I highly suggest these instead if you have a rack. 
but I'm gonna go ahead and tell you how to make the ones you asked about cause they're so simple.

Basically, buy some cheap dishes and roll up some mesh to find out how many squares around they are. (mine were 12 around and add one for overlap so say 13)

Then stick a roll of mesh in you tub to find out how tall it is. (mines 11 squares tall)

Cut a piece of mesh to fit (i.e. 13x11). leave overhangs to use as fasteners.

Roll and hot glue to the inside of the bowl. Trim the top to make it fit in the tub cause the bowl will make it a little too tall. Tada! your done.

Here's some pics.


hot glue, BE LIBERAL!! USE ALOT!! and make sure it's cool and hard before you add food.


how I overlap and bend the overhangs to fasten the roll.

----------


## Shadera

> Awesome pics guys!
> 
> Are those mice above brindle? Or the mousey quivalent?


Yes, a couple of my mommas are brindles, so I always get some of those in my litters.

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Yes, a couple of my mommas are brindles, so I always get some of those in my litters.


They're very pretty! 
I wish I had some strong "fancy" genes in my group. I get solid black, with some albinos mixed in. I'm working on it though, I got some females that are spotted/striped so I'm hoping to dilute the blood line enough to get some pretty babies... I know I'm probably also diluting the 'large litter' gene but I don't care. I like to see what pops up in a litter, keeps me from being bored.

----------


## nixer

> They're very pretty! 
> I wish I had some strong "fancy" genes in my group. I get solid black, with some albinos mixed in. I'm working on it though, I got some females that are spotted/striped so I'm hoping to dilute the blood line enough to get some pretty babies... I know I'm probably also diluting the 'large litter' gene but I don't care. I like to see what pops up in a litter, keeps me from being bored.


ive got some frizzie coat mice that i got from breeding just plain regular white mice

----------


## Argentra

truthsdeceit - Thanks a lot for that how-to! I do have stand alone tubs with lids, which is why I asked.  :Very Happy:  I just have to get some 1/2" wire (only have 1/4" in the place) and then I'll try it out.

As for fancy markings, I wish I could find some brindles. I have 2 groups of 1.2 - one has a satin silver male and two satin gold females, the other has a pinto male (i.e. black and white patches) with a cream gold female and an albino female. I get some interesting patterns and colors, but I like mixed patterns like brindle the best.  :Smile:

----------


## snakelady

I really like those light buff colored mice. I've got a male with that color and I just got another to pop out with that coloring. Too bad it's another male. I'd like to breed that color more into my colony. 

Kind of funny cause the cuter they are the more I want to keep them as pets.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Kind of funny cause the cuter they are the more I want to keep them as pets.


That was the only way my fiance would let me get a feeder colony was if the breeders could be pets, so we got some good looking adults and are trying to make, as she puts it, "pretty babies." If she likes any of the babies they are not to be fed, but to be raised up and put to use in the colony.  :Mouse2:

----------


## snakelady

> That was the only way my fiance would let me get a feeder colony was if the breeders could be pets, so we got some good looking adults and are trying to make, as she puts it, "pretty babies." If she likes any of the babies they are not to be fed, but to be raised up and put to use in the colony.


Ohhhh, that's dangerous. I like at least one baby from every litter. lol!  :Wink:

----------


## truthsdeceit

> ive got some frizzie coat mice that i got from breeding just plain regular white mice


Well in my case the black-self is apparently a very dominant gene. My male breeder is a black self and all my females are throwing black-self litters, my albino female occasionally has an albino or two in their litters but otherwise I end up with black-selfs. I bought these 'fancy' females with the intention of holding back a male for a breeder, and hopefully breeding him back to his mothers will produce some 'fancy' mice. 

(Note that I use 'fancy' to describe any color you can't find at petco. i.e. not brown, black, or albino. I know technically any mouse in the pet trade is a fancy mouse because that's what they call the domesticated species.)

Sorry for the off topic-ness guys.

Here I'll post a enclosure pic just for fun. Sorry it's not a very good one but it's what I've got handy. Cheers  :Very Happy:

----------


## truthsdeceit

> truthsdeceit - Thanks a lot for that how-to! I do have stand alone tubs with lids, which is why I asked.  I just have to get some 1/2" wire (only have 1/4" in the place) and then I'll try it out.
> 
> As for fancy markings, I wish I could find some brindles. I have 2 groups of 1.2 - one has a satin silver male and two satin gold females, the other has a pinto male (i.e. black and white patches) with a cream gold female and an albino female. I get some interesting patterns and colors, but I like mixed patterns like brindle the best.


Oh well then definitely go with the dish ones! And you can make them with 1/4inch cloth for mice. In fact many people suggest 1/4 for mice cause they shred less food that way. It will just be twice as many squares around and tall, remember to measure for your tubs, don't just use my numbers. I just had lots of 1/2inch laying around. lol. oposite of you.

Just make sure that you make the rolls of mesh taller than your tub so that they will fit tight under the lids. You can always trim them down if they're way too tall. But you want the lid to pinch them down, that way the mice can't tip them over or climb in the top to steal food.

----------


## Shadera

I to am of the mind that I might as well have fun with the mouse genetics if I have to clean those stinky tubs.   :Razz:   Whenever I'm out somewhere I'm always on the lookout for new and unusual mice to add to the colonies.  Most recent was a male that's patched gray and white with red eyes.  Neato!  I have some fuzzies that look to be his color gray but solid out of a black female, I can't wait to see if they have those bright ruby eyes dad has.

If anyone's within driving distance and wants some brindles or whatever for their own colonies I'd be happy to share.   :Good Job:

----------


## truthsdeceit

> I to am of the mind that I might as well have fun with the mouse genetics if I have to clean those stinky tubs.


Ditto!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bamf64

> sweet! 
> 
> 
> 
> You are good! I left the lid open cause I was going to count new pinks after picture time. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive. lol! 
> ...


do i have to cut the lid and put screen on it? or can i just poke a bunch of holes in it?

----------


## truthsdeceit

> do i have to cut the lid and put screen on it? or can i just poke a bunch of holes in it?


You can either do mesh high on the sides or in the lid but just poking a bunch of holes won't cut it. Ventilation is really important when you're forcing animals to live in a confined space with their "bathroom". 
The lid tends to be the easiest place to put ventilation because the plastic is usually softer and it's just one big hole. I prefer sides because I occasionally stack my tubs. If you do the side holes make sure they're high enough the bedding won't get thrown out and use wire to tie the mesh on not plastic ties, the plastic gets chew through and then you have escapees.

----------


## bamf64

> You can either do mesh high on the sides or in the lid but just poking a bunch of holes won't cut it. Ventilation is really important when you're forcing animals to live in a confined space with their "bathroom". 
> The lid tends to be the easiest place to put ventilation because the plastic is usually softer and it's just one big hole. I prefer sides because I occasionally stack my tubs. If you do the side holes make sure they're high enough the bedding won't get thrown out and use wire to tie the mesh on not plastic ties, the plastic gets chew through and then you have escapees.


okay so ill cut out a big sqare in the lid and hot glue some mesh on it. thanks

----------


## truthsdeceit

> okay so ill cut out a big sqare in the lid and hot glue some mesh on it. thanks


just make sure to put the mesh on the INSIDE of the lid with some overlap so that the wire keeps them from chewing on the lid edges or the glue.

----------


## bamf64

can someone tell me how to put one of those giant square holes in the top of the tubs for the chicken wire? im making one and i dont know how to do it neatly?!

----------


## snakelady

Use a little saw and saw it out or melt it with a soldering gun. I've used both methods. You can mark your cut lines on it first with a sharpie marker.

----------

